# Moona sharm



## jules100

Hi all you owners at Moona Sharm, Nabq Bay

Anyone have any recent pictures of the build site, last ones posted on the website were 2nd May by the estate agents.

Would love to hear from you, or perhaps you could post them, almost two months since the last piccy's so hoping there is a big difference on site.

Jules


----------



## wales1970

jules100 said:


> Hi all you owners at Moona Sharm, Nabq Bay
> 
> Anyone have any recent pictures of the build site, last ones posted on the website were 2nd May by the estate agents.
> 
> Would love to hear from you, or perhaps you could post them, almost two months since the last piccy's so hoping there is a big difference on site.
> 
> Jules


Hi jules,
I havent seen any new photots for a while,I have heard it is moving along at a tidy pace.
When are you expecting handover..?.
mark.


----------



## jules100

*Moona sharm completion*



wales1970 said:


> Hi jules,
> I havent seen any new photots for a while,I have heard it is moving along at a tidy pace.
> When are you expecting handover..?.
> mark.


Hi Mark,

I am expecting handover March 2012 now due to delays, originally the completion was for October this year. I am excited to see if the swimming pools have been started and also to see how C21 is coming along. This block has been one of the last to be started due to access for heavy machinery.

What block have you brought in Mark,

Jules


----------



## wales1970

jules100 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am expecting handover March 2012 now due to delays, originally the completion was for October this year. I am excited to see if the swimming pools have been started and also to see how C21 is coming along. This block has been one of the last to be started due to access for heavy machinery.
> 
> What block have you brought in Mark,
> 
> Jules


Hi jules we are in C19.expecting handover april 2012.
when i last spoke to them they were about to start from C19 upwards.that was about 3 weeks ago.
mark.


----------



## Sam

We drove past a few days ago and it looked like it was coming on nicely. There must have been at least a dozen buildings up, core and shell. But most importantly there were workers on site working!!


----------



## wales1970

Sam said:


> We drove past a few days ago and it looked like it was coming on nicely. There must have been at least a dozen buildings up, core and shell. But most importantly there were workers on site working!!


Thanks sam.


----------



## jules100

Sam said:


> We drove past a few days ago and it looked like it was coming on nicely. There must have been at least a dozen buildings up, core and shell. But most importantly there were workers on site working!!


Thanks Sam


----------



## Fiona08

jules100 said:


> Thanks Sam


Hi Everybody

No doubt you have all received a letter stating a further delay on Handover!
I thought I would post this as I have today, spoken to both developer and agent and have found out the reasons for the delay.

Apparently, due to the revolution in January everything got shut down for a total of 3 months, then restarted again. Then when Mubarek was arrested and living in Sharm, everything was stopped and as such lorries and building work all ceased, hence now the massive delay as apparently the ordering of windows etc. there is now a backlog of about 3-4 months which is why the handover is now being pushed on to September 2012. According to both, this is the last date and should not be re-scheduled again! Obviously, we will wait and see.

I will keep you all posted as far as I can.

Fiona and Khaled


----------



## Widget

Fiona08 said:


> I have today, spoken to both developer and agent and have found out the reasons for the delay.
> 
> Apparently, due to the revolution in January everything got shut down for a total of 3 months, then restarted again. Then when Mubarek was arrested and living in Sharm, everything was stopped and as such lorries and building work all ceased
> 
> Fiona and Khaled




 that's an interesting thing to say. I have no interest in Moona or any other development in Sharm as I'm not buying, but I have to tell you that the reasons you were given by the developer and agent sound a little dubious to me. 
I live five minutes (driving) from the hospital where, until last Tuesday Mubarak had been for the past far-too-many months.
There's a lot of development going on in my road, and I'm sorry to tell you but the work has been going on around me to a great extent for at least the past three months.
All I'm saying is that their excuse about lorries and building work stopping whilst he was in hospital is bull.

I'm not saying that the completion date they've given you is to be mistrusted, just that their fobbing you off with rubbish about the reasons why.


----------



## jules100

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> No doubt you have all received a letter stating a further delay on Handover!
> I thought I would post this as I have today, spoken to both developer and agent and have found out the reasons for the delay.
> 
> Apparently, due to the revolution in January everything got shut down for a total of 3 months, then restarted again. Then when Mubarek was arrested and living in Sharm, everything was stopped and as such lorries and building work all ceased, hence now the massive delay as apparently the ordering of windows etc. there is now a backlog of about 3-4 months which is why the handover is now being pushed on to September 2012. According to both, this is the last date and should not be re-scheduled again! Obviously, we will wait and see.
> 
> I will keep you all posted as far as I can.
> 
> Fiona and Khaled


Hi Fiona,

Yes I received the letter by email today and I am not impressed one bit, as my original date was July 2011 when I first signed on the dotted line. I have spoken to Tarek and asked him to speak to the developer and take up some points I have regarding this whole situation. 

I also have to say that there are plenty of other developments that are moving along and being finished in a timely manner, this feels like excuses to me and of course when the term "out of our control" is used, it does beg the question, is this bull!!! We have several friends living out there who have seen transportation of building materials going in and out of the areas where they live. I had already experienced 6 months delay even before the revolution and unrest.

My husband and I have lost confidence and trust with this purchase not to mention more rental funds lost - after all this was an investment. 

Call me a cynic but I am feeling like I am being taken for a ride here, also the fact that Tarek has been ignoring my emails for almost six weeks again suggests this fact was known some weeks ago. No updated pictures on the website since May, why were we not told sooner. I rang the office ten days ago and one of the staff promised to send updated photos, guess what, I am still waiting. If supplies are not available then this fact has not just come to light surely. The orders for these provisions would have been placed months and months ago as don't forget completion was originally July 2011 - last month.

Jules 100


----------



## Fiona08

I do tend to agree with you - but I guess "it is out of our hands", especially not being out there to see exactly what is going on!

Our dotted line stated December 2011 and then heard via the forum that it had been put back to April and now we have been given September - which Tarek said would NOT be changed!

Ha ha - I just hope tht our money is safe or indeed all will be lost!

Fiona


----------



## jules100

Fiona08 said:


> I do tend to agree with you - but I guess "it is out of our hands", especially not being out there to see exactly what is going on!
> 
> Our dotted line stated December 2011 and then heard via the forum that it had been put back to April and now we have been given September - which Tarek said would NOT be changed!
> 
> Ha ha - I just hope tht our money is safe or indeed all will be lost!
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,

Hope this email finds you well,

I have had an email back from the developer via the estate agents. He has given me a set of reasons for the further delays.

1. prices of materials have doubled
2. most of the buyers have stopped paying their instalments
3. market has become very slow
4. workers do now not want to work far from home so difficult to find workers
4. we are now in majority forces which is written in the contract

All comment are welcome and I will post any further info. I receive over the coming weeks. 

Regards
Jules100


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jules
I was rather put out when I read your post!
I am now indeed becoming increasingly alarmed at the answers you have been given.
I wonder what happens if you do stop paying your installments - I only know by the contract we have been given that if we stop we lose our money and end up paying the developer. Maybe if Sam reads this, she might be able to throw some light onto it for us. It is so difficult when we are sitting back here in England now knowing what is going on out there.

Anyway, if I here anything further I will keep you posted also.

Fiona


----------



## jules100

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Jules
> I was rather put out when I read your post!
> I am now indeed becoming increasingly alarmed at the answers you have been given.
> I wonder what happens if you do stop paying your installments - I only know by the contract we have been given that if we stop we lose our money and end up paying the developer. Maybe if Sam reads this, she might be able to throw some light onto it for us. It is so difficult when we are sitting back here in England now knowing what is going on out there.
> 
> Anyway, if I here anything further I will keep you posted also.
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,

I too was quite surprised by the reply. I have no doubt they will complete but would like a little more honesty as for the reasons for delays. My husband and I have paid in cash, in full, last February so we will have to sit it out and see what happens now.

Take care,

Jules


----------



## wales1970

jules100 said:


> Hi Fiona,
> 
> I too was quite surprised by the reply. I have no doubt they will complete but would like a little more honesty as for the reasons for delays. My husband and I have paid in cash, in full, last February so we will have to sit it out and see what happens now.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Jules


I agree,Honesty would be good,also a bit more up to date info on the development itself would be nice.


----------



## jules100

wales1970 said:


> I agree,Honesty would be good,also a bit more up to date info on the development itself would be nice.


I have a schedule of works for the site PM your eail to me and I can forward this to you.

take care
Jules


----------



## Fiona08

Thought I would just update everybody on Moona Sharm.

According to Al-Jazeera Israel accidentally opened fire on Egyptians on the border where Taba is. Consequently, the army have been deployed over-taking Sinai for aircraft and military personnel.
Although some of this may be taken too seriously, we know it is true as my husband Khaled (who is Egyptian, but living and working in the UK for the last 7 years) has had papers sent to him at his old Egyptian address calling him up for service - not on the front line but certainly as an officer for training new military recruits. 

My only thoughts are that there is yet another delay! I have to be honest and now say that I will not be sending out anymore payments until things are sorted out, but I will certainly let everyone know if Ihear of any other news.
Meanwhile as Jules100 has quoted - I too have been told by the Developers that the price of goods has icnreased by 10-20% etc. as the reason for delay of handover until next September.

All the best

Fiona


----------



## saafend

Fiona08 said:


> Thought I would just update everybody on Moona Sharm.
> 
> According to Al-Jazeera Israel accidentally opened fire on Egyptians on the border where Taba is. Consequently, the army have been deployed over-taking Sinai for aircraft and military personnel.
> Although some of this may be taken too seriously, we know it is true as my husband Khaled (who is Egyptian, but living and working in the UK for the last 7 years) has had papers sent to him at his old Egyptian address calling him up for service - not on the front line but certainly as an officer for training new military recruits.
> 
> My only thoughts are that there is yet another delay! I have to be honest and now say that I will not be sending out anymore payments until things are sorted out, but I will certainly let everyone know if Ihear of any other news.
> Meanwhile as Jules100 has quoted - I too have been told by the Developers that the price of goods has icnreased by 10-20% etc. as the reason for delay of handover until next September.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Fiona



I understand everyones frustrations but holding payment will make it even harder for developers. This development was started pre recession so they have enough problems as it is. We just have to be patient, Im expecting mine to be ready for holiday by 2014. (that is not what was promised but what i expect) Any sooner they have exceeded my expectations. 


Saaf

When you feel frustrated just think to yourself your getting confused with exitement so be patient.


----------



## Fiona08

Thanks for the reply Saaf

I kind of agree with you, but I do not want to lose all my money! We really do not have any safeguard in place against this type of thing, but reading on Sky news it may not look as bad as first thought, and perhaps the Egyptian government are over-reacting by trying to protect sinai as it was at Eilat where the problem is and was!

Fiona


----------



## Fiona08

Fiona08 said:


> Thanks for the reply Saaf
> 
> I kind of agree with you, but I do not want to lose all my money! We really do not have any safeguard in place against this type of thing, but reading on Sky news it may not look as bad as first thought, and perhaps the Egyptian government are over-reacting by trying to protect sinai as it was at Eilat where the problem is and was!
> 
> Fiona


PS: which apartment block are you buying into? If moona sharm maybe you are right and I should be thinking more of 2013/2014 at least!!!


----------



## saafend

Fiona08 said:


> Thanks for the reply Saaf
> 
> I kind of agree with you, but I do not want to lose all my money! We really do not have any safeguard in place against this type of thing, but reading on Sky news it may not look as bad as first thought, and perhaps the Egyptian government are over-reacting by trying to protect sinai as it was at Eilat where the problem is and was!
> 
> Fiona


I cannot put the Saaf guarentee on it as obviously its out of my hands. My honest opinion is if you bought it for short term investment, i dont know you but its probably the worst decision of your life. However i do think it will get finished just miles behind. It might take untill maybe 2018 before any figures add up if at all. Im in c22 but now i dont want to leave Hadaba as im committed to doing a job for someone round the corner to me. Its going to be a long drive from Moona to Hadaba at 5.50am just for something that takes 2 seconds so the longer it takes the better for me. So for me please do c22 last if that keeps everybody else happy and have the bbq on and turn the music up for when i get there. Also is anybody else trying to help the campaign to change the name from Moona Sharm?

Saaf


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Saaf
Thanks for the reply. Yes, Maybe if I look into a few years I hope to enjoy it more - yes, I will have bbq and music on when you are ready also!

We are in C20 which is being built now, but I believe C22 is the next phase? Am I right? As far as I am aware, they have only gone to C19, C20 and C21. I didn't know that they had even released C22 yet. You are way behind us, so probably you are looking at 2014-2016, unlike the rest of us. I believe that most people on the forum are in C19-C21, but I maybe wrong.

All the best

Fiona


----------



## saafend

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Saaf
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, Maybe if I look into a few years I hope to enjoy it more - yes, I will have bbq and music on when you are ready also!
> 
> We are in C20 which is being built now, but I believe C22 is the next phase? Am I right? As far as I am aware, they have only gone to C19, C20 and C21. I didn't know that they had even released C22 yet. You are way behind us, so probably you are looking at 2014-2016, unlike the rest of us. I believe that most people on the forum are in C19-C21, but I maybe wrong.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Fiona


I will check my aggreement ( cant find it the moment, i only had it saturday ) hopefully your right and its last.


Saaf


----------



## saafend

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Saaf
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, Maybe if I look into a few years I hope to enjoy it more - yes, I will have bbq and music on when you are ready also!
> 
> We are in C20 which is being built now, but I believe C22 is the next phase? Am I right? As far as I am aware, they have only gone to C19, C20 and C21. I didn't know that they had even released C22 yet. You are way behind us, so probably you are looking at 2014-2016, unlike the rest of us. I believe that most people on the forum are in C19-C21, but I maybe wrong.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Fiona


Sorry its C21, do not know where C22 came from. 

Has anybody heard any recent updates on progress? 

Also is anyone on here anything to do with this group trying to get the name changed from Moona Sharm?

ive heard its got a few people behind it now but would like to know other Expats views before i place my vote.

Saaf


----------



## wales1970

Hi all,has anyone been past here recently or know how the development is coming along.???.


----------



## Fiona08

wales1970 said:


> Hi all,has anyone been past here recently or know how the development is coming along.???.


Hi There
I believe the building is coming on a treat! My niece was out there recently and came back and said that everything looked like it was going ahead OK and appeared to be plenty of workers on site.


----------



## julie10001

Fiona08 said:


> Hi There
> I believe the building is coming on a treat! My niece was out there recently and came back and said that everything looked like it was going ahead OK and appeared to be plenty of workers on site.


Hi Fiona and all you Moona Sharm owners out there

I am going out to visit the build site in approx 4 weeks so will take loads of piccy's and post them on here if I can. 

My username was Jules100 but I have had to join again as my email account was hacked. I noticed the forum has been very quiet since the last posts, are we all waiting with bated breathe.......lol 

Anyone had any recent news or updates on the build, look forward to your reply Fiona and anyone else who may have news.

Jules


----------



## saafend

julie10001 said:


> Hi Fiona and all you Moona Sharm owners out there
> 
> I am going out to visit the build site in approx 4 weeks so will take loads of piccy's and post them on here if I can.
> 
> My username was Jules100 but I have had to join again as my email account was hacked. I noticed the forum has been very quiet since the last posts, are we all waiting with bated breathe.......lol
> 
> Anyone had any recent news or updates on the build, look forward to your reply Fiona and anyone else who may have news.
> 
> Jules


Julie

Please please do not expect too much when you get there, just try your hardest to enjoy the break. To say it's gone backwards is an understatement if ever i heard one. Developers ignoring all calls, now there on missing list, every nightmare you could imagine. Sun is still shining though, very colourful fish still, hard rock coming soon then city stars will be finished shortly. 

Yep, i fell for it too.

Saaf

In Hadaba and still dreaming


----------



## MaidenScotland

julie10001 said:


> Hi Fiona and all you Moona Sharm owners out there
> 
> I am going out to visit the build site in approx 4 weeks so will take loads of piccy's and post them on here if I can.
> 
> My username was Jules100 but I have had to join again as my email account was hacked. I noticed the forum has been very quiet since the last posts, are we all waiting with bated breathe.......lol
> 
> Anyone had any recent news or updates on the build, look forward to your reply Fiona and anyone else who may have news.
> 
> Jules




Hi

Yes you can post your photo but please makee an album rather than post individual photos on the forum

thanks

maiden


----------



## julie10001

saafend said:


> Julie
> 
> Please please do not expect too much when you get there, just try your hardest to enjoy the break. To say it's gone backwards is an understatement if ever i heard one. Developers ignoring all calls, now there on missing list, every nightmare you could imagine. Sun is still shining though, very colourful fish still, hard rock coming soon then city stars will be finished shortly.
> 
> Yep, i fell for it too.
> 
> Saaf
> 
> In Hadaba and still dreaming


Hi Saaf,

I have never been in touch with the developers only Sharm real estate who I also never here from...

Have you been to the build site recently, please tell me more about what is happening, it would be good to know everything before I get there. I have asked for a visit to the build site and the estate agents will take me during my stay.

After reading your message I shall also be visiting the estate agents too.

Look forward to your reply.

Jules


----------



## Fiona08

H Jules
Have you managed to get out see Moona yet? If so, any news for us. 
I was hoping to myself, but my father has recently passed away and haven't been able to get away. It certainly looks as though handover will not be until next January at the earliest now. Although eager, I am not too worried, just gives me more time to save up and be able to furnish it all in one go to my liking! Looking forward to your comments.

Fiona


----------



## julie10001

Fiona08 said:


> H Jules
> Have you managed to get out see Moona yet? If so, any news for us.
> I was hoping to myself, but my father has recently passed away and haven't been able to get away. It certainly looks as though handover will not be until next January at the earliest now. Although eager, I am not too worried, just gives me more time to save up and be able to furnish it all in one go to my liking! Looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,

I did go out in April and take a look at the build site, the pool I think will be finished before the apartments looking at things as they are. I have been told that we are looking at next April by the guy from the estate agents. A bit of a blow I must say but then as you say more to time to save some money for furnishings.

Sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully you'll be able to get out there later in the year. Not sure when I shall go again now as my hubby as lost his job so will have to see.

Take care Fiona


----------



## Fiona08

*moona*

Julie
sorry to hear that your hubby has lost his job also. Are you ikn the London area? as we are. I must admit they has sent us photos of our building which is just about built (C20) and I believe that C21 is about to be built. We have been given the date of January next year, but no doubt if we pushed them a little more, they will tell us April also.
Anyway, keep in touch
fiona








julie10001 said:


> Hi Fiona,
> 
> I did go out in April and take a look at the build site, the pool I think will be finished before the apartments looking at things as they are. I have been told that we are looking at next April by the guy from the estate agents. A bit of a blow I must say but then as you say more to time to save some money for furnishings.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully you'll be able to get out there later in the year. Not sure when I shall go again now as my hubby as lost his job so will have to see.
> 
> Take care Fiona


----------



## saafend

saafend said:


> I cannot put the Saaf guarentee on it as obviously its out of my hands. My honest opinion is if you bought it for short term investment, i dont know you but its probably the worst decision of your life. However i do think it will get finished just miles behind. It might take untill maybe 2018 before any figures add up if at all. Im in c22 but now i dont want to leave Hadaba as im committed to doing a job for someone round the corner to me. Its going to be a long drive from Moona to Hadaba at 5.50am just for something that takes 2 seconds so the longer it takes the better for me. So for me please do c22 last if that keeps everybody else happy and have the bbq on and turn the music up for when i get there. Also is anybody else trying to help the campaign to change the name from Moona Sharm?
> 
> Saaf


I think im going to eat my words on this one. Saaf guaranteed as well this One.

Saaf


----------



## saafend

Anyone know where Sam is these days? Always good to hear it from Sam. Sam makes bad news seem good in really weird way.

Saaf


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> Anyone know where Sam is these days? Always good to hear it from Sam. Sam makes bad news seem good in really weird way.
> 
> Saaf


Unfortunately Sam hasn't posted on the forum since last year.


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> Unfortunately Sam hasn't posted on the forum since last year.


Shame that, honest Sam was a credit to this forum.

Is there anyone else out there that has the ability to make bad news seem good like Sam use to? If not ill just have to hear it how it is.

Any news on Moona Sharm anyone?

kindest Regards

Saaf


----------



## saafend

kazza101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> I have lived her in Sharm 10 years and if you have any worries concerns need advice them please contact me and I will as Sam did provide you with the honest truth as I know how worries you all are but I am here and I see what goes on. Regared Karen


This is great news, Sam has been missed on this forum.

No disrespect Karen but you would have to be very knowledgable, honest, unbiased, and an all round top egg to fill the gap since Sam vanished. 

I congratulate you for taking on this immense challenge. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sean.C

hi guys. 

justvwondering is the moona sharm anywhere near completed yet? looking into buying an apartment here but it appears its unfinshed


----------



## zemago faudelio

Sean.C said:


> hi guys.
> 
> justvwondering is the moona sharm anywhere near completed yet? looking into buying an apartment here but it appears its unfinshed


Hi

You can check there official website you will find mobile numbers and email and its finished now except the last 3 building and its huge now with a very good finishing and if you ll buy you can hand over your apartment now

Zemago


----------



## kazza101

Hi Sean i have just been over to Moona and if anyone needs to see recent pictures or have an update on the compound let me know as i have just completed 3 handovers and in process of furnishing 2 bedroom and 2 x 1 bedroom apartments. I am very impressed with Moona and the high standard of the finishing mistakes made in Maraqia have been rectified in Moona it is a far superior compound and it is coming along at a steady pace as i do progress reports and pictures and see the differenfe so happy to help anyone thwt has any concerns or whats to know more.


----------

